# July Member of the Month. Members Choice.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Member of the Month*​*Members Choice.*







This time round we are going to try something a bit new for Nominating people for the Member of the Month Award.

Some of you may have noticed that their are some 'Request Award' threads in certain sections of the boards.

Now its the turn of MotM.

Your nominations must be someone that _does not_ already have the award. 
You can include Staff if you should want, despite the jazzy coloured names and responsibility, they are still members same as everyone else.

*Previous Recipients. *
Viscount Vash, DarkTower, Red Orc, djinn24, Vaz, squeek, MaidenManiac, Chaosftw, MadCowCrazy, TheKingElessar, LTP, Aramoro.

Please don't nominate yourselves, someone always does and lets be honest here, it makes you look a right plank. It also moves you way down the list.
Banned members would also be a waste of your vote.

All we need for *valid* nominations are, the name of the member you think deserves the Award and the reason you think they deserve the Award. 

*So what is this request system?*

Well, it works in a similar way to the Report Thread feature, so when you nomination/request is completed it pops up in the area of the Staff room.

So there is no need to post in this thread. 

Then we just total them up near the end of the months and Robert's your parents male sibling. :biggrin:

*Just Click the Award Image Below.*

​


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks to all those that have submitted requests for the MotM award so far.

We could do with a few more though, so far only two people have more that one nomination.


----------

